# Naked Kindle.. it feels cold and sad



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Like many of you I have been using the decalgirl skins.. I have had CREST in my oberon tree of life cover since I got it , oh forever ago.  Anyway now that I have the butterfly I ordered some new skins and got an email that they had shipped so I decided while I had some time tonight to take off the crest skin so my kindle would be ready for the new one when it arrives.

It is funny what you get used too.. I can remember someone posting a concern about the skin possibly being a distraction..  I can assure you it is now the opposite.  My stark white kindle looks so naked and cold!!! It needs skins!!!!  While reading it tonight (still in the cover) I found the WHITE distracting.. LOL.. go figure!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

When Ellen gave away Kindles last week, I remember being shocked...  it looked so white and naked.  Mine hadn't looked like that in so long, I had forgotten.    

Your Kindle will soon be an a new outfit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia, your poor naked shivering Kindle!  Please wrap something around it!!  LOL!!!

Betsy


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Patrizia!

That put a *very* needed smile on my face this morning.

Thank you,
Eric


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wrap a new skin around your naked and cold Kindle. I know what you mean when I first put the skin on my Kindle it took me a little while to get use to it. Now it would look strange without the skin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Kindle ones are easy to skin. i think the K12 will be much harder.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

too funny...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am glad I could make you smile Eric..  

I don't want the rest of you to worry.. the Kindle is still wrapped in Oberon.. so its not exactly homeless.  However its like that great cute little black dress but you forgot your underwear.. others may not notice but YOU know its missing (I have NO idea where that analogy came from or why it popped into my head) but you get the idea... 

I couldn't help think this is like my barbie as a kid.. always having to dress it.. it is either the girly girl in me or I need therapy.. either way it has to look pretty.. LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

> However its like that great cute little black dress but you forgot your underwear.. others may not notice but YOU know its missing


So, you named your Kindle Paris?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> So, you named your Kindle Paris?


most likely temporarily.

I had the same thought whenever I de-skin my kindle between the two skins. When I look at Melia without one of her skins....its not her.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Or Britney


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I know what you mean. At 1st & for a long time I liked the white of the Kindle. Now that I have a skin on Kindie & I haven't had it on for long, I feel like it's more personalized. It's cuter & warmer looking. It's more fun to look at.
Toby


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> I know what you mean. At 1st & for a long time I liked the white of the Kindle. Now that I have a skin on Kindie & I haven't had it on for long, I feel like it's more personalized. It's cuter & warmer looking. It's more fun to look at.
> Toby


I agree. I trhought the white had a nice clean look until I skinned it...Now I can't imagine it naked and without a skin.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I am glad I could make you smile Eric..
> 
> However its like that great cute little black dress but you forgot your underwear.. others may not notice but YOU know its missing (I have NO idea where that analogy came from or why it popped into my head) but you get the idea...


No body _*forgets*_ underwear. If you're not wearing any there is a reason for it.  planning on getting lucky real quick someplace where you shouldn't usually.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Both my children have unskinned Kindles and they look so bare...but that will change in a few hours (new skins for both under the tree). And Lance will finally get his Kindle out of the dreadful black original cover when he inherits my Karamel M-edge...also under the tree.

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I replaced our Kindle skins this morning - and boy, did they look funny after we took off the old skins and they were totally nekked! But that only lasted for a minute before they had their new looks...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lance is skinning his Kindle as I type this. He was thrilled with skin, the M-edge and his Lightwedge. Finally, a fully accessorized Kindle! No more naked and cold!

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

vamp..  now that was funny!

and no, LOL I can't bring myself to name the kindle.. I have never been one to name things.. even the barbies didnt have names... LOL

Jack, it was a joke.. LOL.. analogy .. thats all.. .. My skins did not get here yesterday as I had hoped.. so a few days naked.. its so sad.. so cold.. LOL, they should arrive tomorrow and will be dressed elegantly as a kindle should


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> vamp.. now that was funny!
> 
> and no, LOL I can't bring myself to name the kindle.. I have never been one to name things.. even the barbies didnt have names... LOL
> 
> Jack, it was a joke.. LOL.. analogy .. thats all.. .. My skins did not get here yesterday as I had hoped.. so a few days naked.. its so sad.. so cold.. LOL, they should arrive tomorrow and will be dressed elegantly as a kindle should


Same here. It's one thing to name a pet, but a piece of electronics? There's something sad and disturbing about that, IMHO. The name Kindle is just fine.

I know what you mean about the skins too. I loved my plain Kindle until I got a skin from DecalGirl and now I can't imagine it without one!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Same here. It's one thing to name a pet, but a piece of electronics? There's something sad and disturbing about that, IMHO.


I had to name mine something - otherwise I was inadvertently sending my boyfriend's Kindle my samples.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks, glad you liked my Paris joke.  My Kindle is also nameless but to Amazon it is Vampyre's Kindle so they  know where to send my stuff.  There is a difference in naming your Kindle and "naming" your Kindle.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Patrizia:* I hear you...I hate when I'm used to something and have to change what I am comfortable with.

*Patrizia: I need your help with another matter:* If you don't mind...ChinaRed21 told me that you ordered a Zazzle T and it was BIG. I want to order the Ladies "Long Sleeved T-- _You've got to be Kindling!_" I don't know what size to get. I am petite but I am sort of


Spoiler



big-boobed


 for a tiny girl (Girl...I wish; not at 45)!! I _normally_ wear small; but I wear medium if I don't want the item "form fitting". What do you suggest? Thanks in advance; sjc.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Patrizia:* I hear you...I hate when I'm used to something and have to change what I am comfortable with.
> 
> *Patrizia: I need your help with another matter:* If you don't mind...ChinaRed21 told me that you ordered a Zazzle T and it was BIG. I want to order the Ladies "Long Sleeved T-- _You've got to be Kindling!_" I don't know what size to get. I am petite but I am sort of
> 
> ...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

tecwritr: lol. "B-buster"


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a 62 year old dirty old man.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I'm a 62 year old dirty old man.


*LOL!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I am 52 and I don't understand why being appreciative of the female form is dirty.


----------

